# [SOLVED] Word 2007 - Stop Blinking Text - Please Help!!!



## mrmojomike (Feb 12, 2010)

So I'm about to pull out my freaking hair over here. My coworker thought he would be cute and made some blinking text in a Word 2003 document. He sent it over to me for me to check out (I have Word 2007). Yeah it was neat, whatever. Now everytime I open up Word it is automatically set to have blinking text. I searched around and the best fix I found was this:


Press Alt+F11 to open the Macro editor. Press Ctrl+G to open the Immediate
Window at the bottom of the editor. Type or paste in this line:

ActiveDocument.Range.Font.Animation = wdAnimationNone

With the cursor anywhere in that line, press the Enter key. That will turn off
the blinking.

Close the Macro window and save the document.



I do this and it stops temporarily. But everytime I close and reopen Word the *#$%*$# blinking text is back!?!?!?!! :upset:

Anyone have any advice please? I even tried uninstalling Office and reinstalling it but that didn't help either.

I dunno what all information you need but here are some specs about my computer:
Dell Optiplex 330
Windows XP Pro SP3
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU
E4600 @ 2.4GHz
1.20 Ghz, 1.98 GB of RAM
(straight from My Computer - Properties)
Microsoft Office 2007

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Word 2007 - Stop Blinking Text - Please Help!!!*

Have you tried removing all formatting (http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word/HA102106791033.aspx) in the document and saving it?


----------



## mrmojomike (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Word 2007 - Stop Blinking Text - Please Help!!!*

Yes I have tried that and I even tried it again just now. The blinking continues... :sigh:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Word 2007 - Stop Blinking Text - Please Help!!!*

If you rename Normal.dotm does the blinking persist in the newly-created global template?


----------



## mrmojomike (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Word 2007 - Stop Blinking Text - Please Help!!!*

Where do I find that file to rename it?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Word 2007 - Stop Blinking Text - Please Help!!!*


Quit all instances of Word, including Microsoft Outlook if Word is set as your e-mail editor.
Click *Start*, and then click *Search*.
In the *Search Results *dialog box, under *What do you want to search for*, click *All files and folders*.
In the *All or part of the file name *box, type *Normal.dotm*.
In the *Look in *box, select your local hard disk.
Click *Search *to search for the file.
For each occurrence of Normal.dotm that appears in the *Search Results *dialog box, right-click the file and then click *Rename*.
Type a new name for the file, such as *OldNormal.dotm *, and then press ENTER.
On the *File *menu, click *Close *to quit the Search program.
When you restart Word 2007, a new global template (Normal.dotm) is created that contains the Word default settings.


----------



## mrmojomike (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Word 2007 - Stop Blinking Text - Please Help!!!*

IT WORKED!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!! 

You have no idea how bad that was driving me crazy. If you are ever in the Austin/San Antonio, TX area I'll buy you a beer!

Thanks again!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Word 2007 - Stop Blinking Text - Please Help!!!*

I'm so glad it worked! :grin: And I'm even gladder I have an open beer-invitation for San Antonio, Texas!


----------

